# The little HSS724 that could



## Fortech1977 (Jan 11, 2019)

93 cms of snow in less than 24 hrs. The little HSS724 handled it like a champ! I did the rejet a few weeks ago and set the WOT RPM to 3800. A totally different machine!


----------



## FLoP (Jan 12, 2020)

Impressive!! I’ve got a new (to me) 20yr old 724 and I’m anxiously awaiting a snow dump. I’d be happy with 20cm!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

That's just a typical Honda for you. Maybe that's why they cost a little more, but they get the job done, and 20 years old isn't old for a Honda.
The Older the Better with the Honda snowblowers and the rest of their power equipment.


----------



## AclockworkBlue (Nov 26, 2018)

Fortech1977 said:


> 93 cms of snow in less than 24 hrs. The little HSS724 handled it like a champ! I did the rejet a few weeks ago and set the WOT RPM to 3800. A totally different machine!


Thats Awesome! I have the same machine, happy to see her handle the big stuff. 

I did the rejet too. What did you end up putting in there? 

I have not messed with RMP, you recommend?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I have an old 80 that can do that. couple winters ago we had a storm like that and a neighbor asked me to blow a path for his dogs in back yard. I not only did the path but cleared the deck and made a path from the back to front yard and di his driveway it was so much fun.

he could not believe it was almost a 30 year old honda ( he has an old ariens with wheels )

afterwards he wanted to buy it but i told him no way. and this was before I installed impeller kit.


----------



## kirky2126 (Feb 27, 2016)

My 2015 724 hss worked perfect too is this storm I rejected mine last year I haven’t stopped since Saturday doing mine and 3-4 neighbours driveways my back yard had 8 foot drift I had to get through


----------



## Fortech1977 (Jan 11, 2019)

AclockworkBlue said:


> Thats Awesome! I have the same machine, happy to see her handle the big stuff.
> 
> I did the rejet too. What did you end up putting in there?
> 
> I have not messed with RMP, you recommend?


I installed a #78 jet and it has worked really well for me.

RPM’s @ WOT with no load on the engine should be ~ 3800 RPM.


----------



## TD-Max (Jan 2, 2020)

So how do the road crews clear that? Payloader scoop into trucks or big blower into trucks or???

Can't imagine the man hours into a project like that...


----------



## kirky2126 (Feb 27, 2016)

In the down town areas they blow it into trucks and truck it away and in some areas they blow it onto the lawns.the street I live on is still only opened enough for 1 vehicle when they made a pass with the loader the guy would have to back up and take runs at the snow


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Geez, that is nuts! Glad the machine soldiered through for you. I can't imagine trying to clear that by hand!! Is it dry, fluffy snow, or dense and heavy? 

I'd love even an older Honda, but I have to admit that HSS-style triggers steering sounds pretty nice, from a usability standpoint. I've gotten spoiled by the easy turning on my current machine with a differential. It'll be quite a while before the HSS lineup drops down to a price range I can justify, unfortunately.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

Great pictures and post!!

Glad your machine is doing the business for you. My HSS724, Parker, saw those photos and was mightly impressed! He's straning at the proverbial leash for some snow to get his choppers into but, alas, nowt so far. 

I haven't rejetted Parker but did make and install my own impeller kit which solved the clogging issue I was having with the high (er) water content snow we've been getting the last few years. 

From the photos, I think you have the tracked version, is that right?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I have a HS724 that I may do a full restore on mainly because all the parts are still available. The bucket is smaller than on the hS80 and it is one less horse which is noticeable in performance.

The funny thing is I have a HS624 wheeled that has a larger bucket and performs like a 9 horse. and it rarely clogs without an impeller kit. 

I don't get it?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> ...My HSS724, Parker, ...


Still makes me smile that we all name our machines.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

CalgaryPT said:


> Still makes me smile that we all name our machines.


hahahah

Yes, I have names for all my power equipment children. 

The story behind _Parker's_ name is that years back I bought a 3x (3 stage) Cub Cadet 30" which I found too heavy for me. It was a bit of a beast so I named it _Tony Beets_ (Or Tony _Beeps_ as I call him, on account of him always swearing) after one of the main characters in the _Gold Rush_ TV documentary series. 

Once I'd sold _Tony Beets_ to my neighbour, I bought the HSS724 and continued the _Gold Rush_ theme and called him _Parker_ after _Parker Schnabel _from the show.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I have never had a name for any vehicle , snowblower, motorcycle , etc my whole life...........until Uncle Buck.

had a car kind of like his. Mine was a 1984 Buick LeSabre........and of course I named it "The Beast"

even my Harley which I practically lived on for years, cross country 4 times , Mexico , Canada , over 70k miles and never named it.

it was just "the bike" ...guess I am not a romantic. but one time It slid out from under me in a patch of sand and I had my girlfriend with me. we both went into the dirt. I picked up the bike and was looking all over it for damage when I heard my girlfriend yell "WHAT ABOUT ME?"

I looked over and said "you look okay to me .....get on and let's go "


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> I looked over and said "you look okay to me .....get on and let's go "


Yeah, that'll win her over!!! hahah Still, you were just being honest and women always say they value that higher than anything, right?! hahahaa

I hope there were no nasty injuries. 

I say, if you're going to come off your bike, make it spectacular. The two occasions it happened to me were both in front of large 'audiences'. 

First was riding home after a Motorhead show in London and I was trying (too hard) to keep up with my friend. Took a very wet and very greasy bend too fast and ended up on my arse in front of 20 people drinking outside a winebar. Had leather jacket on but no leather lowers, just jeans and boots. Bought HD leather bottoms the following week. 

Next (and last!!) was in the Isle of Man during TT Races week. Was riding through the capital in front of THOUSANDS of people doing exactly 28MPH (in a 30 limit) when someone T boned me. Leathers saved me but didn't save the bike (Guzzi 500cc Monza racer). Still, I had about 2 thousand witnesses who all said they'd testify for me and most wanted to but me a drink after, so not all bad.


----------



## LoganH (Oct 27, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> I have never had a name for any vehicle , snowblower, motorcycle , etc my whole life...........until Uncle Buck.
> 
> had a car kind of like his. Mine was a 1984 Buick LeSabre........and of course I named it "The Beast"
> 
> ...


I had a friend in college who called his ,60s Buick Electra his double bed Buick


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> ... I heard my girlfriend yell "WHAT ABOUT ME?"
> 
> I looked over and said "you look okay to me .....get on and let's go "


That's sounds very, very, dangerous. So does the crash.


----------

